# 1007.6 Area of refuge



## RJJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Most of us have dealt with this issue in one form or another since placed in the code.

I would like to open a discussion on just when they have to be provided in new or existing buildings.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: 1007.6 Area of refuge

Need an area of refuge at all stairways and elevators that are an accessible means of egress with a bunch of exceptions. They all need a 2-way communication and a lot of signs. Somtimes up to 5 signs depending where they are.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: 1007.6 Area of refuge

Rick: Agreed! Let me create an example! Have an existing building with A3 on the first floor. Two apartments on the second and a meeting room being added to the basement level. A new elevator has been installed to access all floors. This building is under a level 3 alteration. To meet egress a new stair tower was install. Plans submitted under 2003 IBC.

It appears that area of refuge has been missed in the stair tower both for the upper level and the lower level. This is a project approved by others. So would a level 3 need areas of refuge. I would say yes.

Next example to follow!


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: 1007.6 Area of refuge

Revisit section(s) 308.4 and 308.5.

The designer that would have to submit the documentation for not meeting all the requirements in the new installation -  it may be deemed by the AHJ as being technically infeasible and thus approved without.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: 1007.6 Area of refuge



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Rick: Agreed! Let me create an example! Have an existing building with A3 on the first floor. Two apartments on the second and a meeting room being added to the basement level. A new elevator has been installed to access all floors. This building is under a level 3 alteration. To meet egress a new stair tower was install. Plans submitted under 2003 IBC.It appears that area of refuge has been missed in the stair tower both for the upper level and the lower level. This is a project approved by others. So would a level 3 need areas of refuge. I would say yes.
> 
> Next example to follow!


I believe the answer is yes based on 3409.7.4.  However, the area of refuge does not need to be in the stair tower, it can be a protected room adjacent to the stairs, see 1007.6.  Also, is the building sprinklered?

You could also make the elevator accessible instead...1007.4.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: 1007.6 Area of refuge

I agree!TJ

BB: I don't believe the ahj can wave this requirement! Even if it is appealed to the appeals board.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: 1007.6 Area of refuge

Sure you can when dealing with existing buildings......The technically infeasible is the hard part that an AHJ would have to approve and ensure that when the DOJ is there, that he/she can explain the rational for acceptance of the technically infeasible to a jury of twelve......


----------



## RJJ (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: 1007.6 Area of refuge

Yes BB I agree with that concept. In this particular case they built a new stair tower to accommodate egress and claim no need for it under IBC 2003 addition. After looking at the exceptions I tent to agree. However, how they got plan approval under 03 is a totally different issue.

Further, the closer one looks at the code either 06 or 03 it seems most often the area is not required at all.


----------

